# معجون السيارات والقار



## هيمو555 (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين في منتدا المهندسين لدي بعض الاستفسارات في تركيبة القار
الذي يستخدم في رش السيارات من اسفل وتركيبة معجون السيارت ماهي المادة التي تجعل المعجون كالزبدة (من ناحية الخلط وكذلك السحب)
رجاء من الاخوة المهندسين توضيح هذه الامور ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
النسبه تكون 65%من اسفلت (40-50) +35%من ماده الكازاويل 
والخلط يكون بدرجه حرارة 110 درجه مئويه


----------



## هيمو555 (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا استاذ محمد على المرور 
ونفعك الله بعلمك 
لكن لدي سؤال هل يمكن الاستعانة بغير الكازاويل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 مايو 2011)

هيمو555 قال:


> شكرا استاذ محمد على المرور
> ونفعك الله بعلمك
> لكن لدي سؤال هل يمكن الاستعانة بغير الكازاويل


 يمكن الاسبتبدال بالكيروسين وبنسبه 14% والباقي اسفلت (40-50) 
ويكون لرش الاجزاء السفليه للسيارات لمنع الرطوبه


----------



## هيمو555 (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا على ردك ونفعك بعلمك


----------

